# Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2009)

*Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen


----------



## micky23 (27. Januar 2009)

*Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Hätten Sie nicht großmäulig herum posaunt das Er so gut wie eine Wasserkühlung sein, wär Er kein so Flop geworden


----------



## Christian46 (27. Januar 2009)

*Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Das ist echt schade das er nicht in den Handel kommt.  100€ wär für so ein CPU-Kühler schon ok aber für 280€ kauf ich mir eher ein neues Mainboard.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Bei dem Preis von 280€ kein wunder...

dafür bekommt man ja schon ein brauchbare einsteiger WaKü ...


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Bei einem preis von 280 Euro ist das auch kein Wunder,das er nie erhältlich sein wird.

Das ist der Duke Nuken Forewer der Luftkülung.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Hab ja gleich gesagt, dass das Teil nix taugt, aber hat ja keiner geglaubt.. wer lacht jetzt als letztes.. Muahahahha


----------



## micRobe (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Vielleicht wird die Idee ja weiterentwickelt und kommt zu vernünftigen Preisen in die Shops, dann würde es auch nicht floppen.


----------



## gumbel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

was soll da großartig weiter entwickelt werden? Ich sehe da nichteinmal Potential!
Nach der Entwicklung eines (nennen wir es mal) "Vorserien-Produktes", ist es immer noch

1) nicht effizient
2) viel zu teuer
wäre einer der beiden Punkte bereits erfüllt, dann würde ich eine Chance sehen. aber so...?

Der sinnvolle Trend geht ohnehin zur einer sparsameren und effizifienteren Hardware. Auf der anderen Seite zu in die Hardware integrierten Kühlkanälen und in einem dritten Ansatz zur weitestgehen lautlosen Kühlen durch die Bewegung ionisierter Luft.

All diese Konzepte funktionieren in Ihren Kernaspekten wenigstens und setzen sich durch ein Merkmal von bisherigen Lösungen ab (auch wenn vom Praxiseinsatz noch weitentfernt). Aber was kann der Flüssigmetallkühler anderes oder besser? Den News nach nichts, und das auch nur sehr teuer.

Das Teil muss also zurück in die Konzeptionsphase, alleine es soweit kommen zu lassen *kopfschüttel*...


----------



## nDivia (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Hab ja gleich gesagt, dass das Teil nix taugt, aber hat ja keiner geglaubt..


Kann in dem Artikel hier nix finden, dass etwas über die Tauglichkeit des Kühlers aussagt!


----------



## dunibluni (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

280€ für nen Kühler?

Für das Geld bekomme ich nen Q6600 und dazu ne Radeon 4850!


----------



## Jami (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Bei einem preis von 280 Euro ist das auch kein Wunder,das er nie erhältlich sein wird.
> 
> Das ist der Duke Nuken Forewer der Luftkülung.


Das tut ja weh 
Naja, schade eigntlich das Konzept war echt klasse. Nur die 240€ Aufpreis für 6 oder 7 Grad waren halt nicht erechtfertigt


----------



## Arthemis (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Was steckt da jetzt eigentlich für Flüssigmetall drin? Das einzig flüssige Metall bei RT ist doch Hg. Was seehr schwer ist und sehr bedenklich in der Handhabung.
Oder haben die da so eine Art Wärmeleitpaste verwendet? Suspension mit Metallpartikeln?


----------



## baal-sebul (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Und ihr könnt jetzt alle behaupten das Ding wäre so *******, weil ihr alle Vorserienmodelle bekommen habt zum testen oder was!? 
Das Ding ist nie ausgeliefert worden und Tests gab es nie.

Potential hat das gute Teil ja, aber der Preis ist halt einfach zu hoch und genau daran wird das Gerät scheitern, es würde niemand kaufen. Bevor sowas in Serie gehen kann, muss erstmal am Kostenfaktor geschraubt werden.
Schauen wir mal ob es doch in nicht all zu entfernter Zukunft kommt. Gab in der Vergangenheit genug andere Dinge bei denen es ähnlich verlief...


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



baal-sebul schrieb:


> Und ihr könnt jetzt alle behaupten das Ding wäre so *******, weil ihr alle Vorserienmodelle bekommen habt zum testen oder was!?
> Das Ding ist nie ausgeliefert worden und Tests gab es nie.
> 
> Potential hat das gute Teil ja, aber der Preis ist halt einfach zu hoch und genau daran wird das Gerät scheitern, es würde niemand kaufen. Bevor sowas in Serie gehen kann, muss erstmal am Kostenfaktor geschraubt werden.
> Schauen wir mal ob es doch in nicht all zu entfernter Zukunft kommt. Gab in der Vergangenheit genug andere Dinge bei denen es ähnlich verlief...



Ähm doch Tests gab es nur nicht von PCGH,der hat auch nicht sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## twack3r (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



baal-sebul schrieb:


> Und ihr könnt jetzt alle behaupten das Ding wäre so *******, weil ihr alle Vorserienmodelle bekommen habt zum testen oder was!?
> Das Ding ist nie ausgeliefert worden und Tests gab es nie.
> 
> Potential hat das gute Teil ja, aber der Preis ist halt einfach zu hoch und genau daran wird das Gerät scheitern, es würde niemand kaufen. Bevor sowas in Serie gehen kann, muss erstmal am Kostenfaktor geschraubt werden.
> Schauen wir mal ob es doch in nicht all zu entfernter Zukunft kommt. Gab in der Vergangenheit genug andere Dinge bei denen es ähnlich verlief...



Kein Test? 

Danamics LM10 - Liquid metal put to the test | NordicHardware


----------



## AMDSpider (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Im Prinzip ist das Ding ja wohl eine Wasserkühlung. Statt Wasser verwendet er Quecksilber, und statt einer Kreiselpumpe verwendet er ein Magnetfeld an der Oberseite, um das Quecksilber (oder welches flüssige Metall auch immer) im Kreis zu befördern. 
Dieses Gerät ist wahrscheinlich daran gescheitert, dass der Kühlkreislauf bei weitem zu klein ist, diese paar Zentiliter Flüssigmetall, die durch ein relatives kleines passives Kühlgerippe gepumpt werden, werden nunmal ungleich schneller erhitzt als zwei Liter Kühlwasser, die durch ein paar aktiv gekühlte Radiatoren ausserhalb des Gehäuses gepumpt werden.
Technisch ist das Gerät sicher OK, aber eben leider zu klein und zu unreif. Würden sie das Magnetfeld verstärken und könnte man somit das Flüssigmetall durch einen Kühler ausserhalb des Gehäuses leiten, wäre das bestimmt ein guter Kühler - nur, dann könnte man ja gleich eine Wakü einbauen, denn Kreiselpumpen sind doch auch lautlaus... Schwieriges Konzept also.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Naja ob der wirklich so viel gebracht hätte!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



Arthemis schrieb:


> Was steckt da jetzt eigentlich für Flüssigmetall drin? Das einzig flüssige Metall bei RT ist doch Hg. Was seehr schwer ist und sehr bedenklich in der Handhabung.
> Oder haben die da so eine Art Wärmeleitpaste verwendet? Suspension mit Metallpartikeln?



Metalllegierungen mit Schmelzpunkt unter Raumtemperatur, vergleiche "Gallistan" oder auch einfach Coolaboratory Liquid Pro (um bei Wärmeleit"pasten" zu bleiben  )
Beide geben dann auch einen ungefähren Eindruck davon, warum die Technik null Zukunft hat:
Das Zeug ist so teuer, dass man sich nur die Füllung für ein paar Zentimeter Leitungslänge leisten kann. Ein paar Zentimeter Strecke kann man aber auch hervorragend mit Heatpipes oder Vollmaterial überbrücken.


----------



## Snake7 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Hab ja gleich gesagt, dass das Teil nix taugt, aber hat ja keiner geglaubt.. wer lacht jetzt als letztes.. Muahahahha



Naja, alle lachen über deinen Sinn freien Post


----------



## Brehministrator (21. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Metalllegierungen mit Schmelzpunkt unter Raumtemperatur, vergleiche "Gallistan" oder auch einfach Coolaboratory Liquid Pro (um bei Wärmeleit"pasten" zu bleiben  )
> Beide geben dann auch einen ungefähren Eindruck davon, warum die Technik null Zukunft hat:
> Das Zeug ist so teuer, dass man sich nur die Füllung für ein paar Zentimeter Leitungslänge leisten kann. Ein paar Zentimeter Strecke kann man aber auch hervorragend mit Heatpipes oder Vollmaterial überbrücken.


Das ist aber so nur teilweise korrekt  Diese bei Raumtemperatur flüssigen Legierungen (z.B. Coolaboratory Liquid Pro) basieren größtenteils auf Gallium, mit noch einigen Zusätzen, um ein eutektisches Gemisch zu erhalten. Hochreines Gallium kostet ca. 30 Cent pro Gramm. Und da z.B. 20 Gramm locker auch für längere Rohre reichen, würden die Materialkosten bei ca. 6 Euro liegen.

Jetzt kann sich jeder selbst mal überlegen, wieviel in so einer Tube Liquid Pro drin ist und wie der Preis zu rechtfertigen ist


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Naja so toll finde ich denn Kühler nicht, vorallen für denn Preis. Bin aber dennnoch bespannt wie der sich im Test schlägt.


----------



## derLordselbst (21. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Diese Form von Flüssigkühlung hat die gleichen Stärken und Schwächen wie ein normaler Towerkühler mit Heatpipes.

Ein grosser, aber nicht erweiterbarer Kühlkörper, der genau über der CPU im Zentrum des Gehäuses sitzt und nicht wie bei einer Wasserkühlung am frei definierten Orten mit frei wählbarer Kühlfläche.

Wenn der Engpass hier nicht bei der Wärmeableitung von CPU zu Kühlfläche, sondern bei der Dimensionierung und Positionierung der Kühllamellen liegt, kann rein konstruktiv eine Änderung nur bei den Heatpipes keine Verbesserung bewirken.

Die Testergebnisse sehen zumindest so aus, als wäre wirklich die Kühlfläche die begrenzende Größe. Dann kann der LM10 und seine Nachfolger prinzipbedingt kaum besser als ein High-End-Luftkühler werden - nur teurer...


----------



## Zerebo (21. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Für den Preis müsste der schon meine Atomreaktor kühlen können.
Naja irgendwii zweifel ich daran,dass das Ding irgenwann mal was taugt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das ist aber so nur teilweise korrekt  Diese bei Raumtemperatur flüssigen Legierungen (z.B. Coolaboratory Liquid Pro) basieren größtenteils auf Gallium, mit noch einigen Zusätzen, um ein eutektisches Gemisch zu erhalten. Hochreines Gallium kostet ca. 30 Cent pro Gramm. Und da z.B. 20 Gramm locker auch für längere Rohre reichen, würden die Materialkosten bei ca. 6 Euro liegen.



Und Indium schlägt schon mit 1€/g zu buche. Konnte keinen direkten Preis finden, aber 5€/ml für die fertige Legierung erscheinen nicht zu hoch angesetzt. Das reicht dann für etwas mehr als 3cm Leitungslänge in einer 6mm "Heatpipe" (bzw. entsprechend mehr mit kleinerem Durchmesser). Für einen Kreislauf kommt nochmal die gleiche Summe auf dem Rückweg dazu.

Da Heatpipes Wärme aber sehr bequem über 10-20cm leiten, reichten 3cm nicht so ganz. Einen Vorteil könnte sich die Technik erarbeiten, wenn sie auf Entfernungen von 20-30cm eingesetzt wird, womit wir dann eben bei 100€ allein für die Füllung wären und damit in einer Preisklasse, in der man sich mit der Leistung von Wasserkühlungen messen muss.
Deren Leistung aber nicht durch die Eigenschaften des Kühlmittels beschränkt, so dass man hier ebenfalls keinen Vorteil hat.


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ..womit wir dann eben bei 100€ allein für die Füllung wären.




...das glaubst du ja wohl selbst nicht...


@Topic: Hmm mal schauen wie die "Final Version" aussieht und was das Teil für ne Leistung hat.

Allerdings glaube ich auch so wie mein schlauer ruyven_macaran, dass die Kühlleistung fast nur noch durch eine größere Oberfläche erreicht werden kann...ok wenn man sich den Orochi mal anguckt....da brachte die Fläche auch nicht viel

Aber eine Kombination aus großer Fläche, Flüssigmetall HP,guter Paste und einem Top Lüfter sollte natürlich das Beste darstellen.


Mal schauen was aus dem Teil wird.

@ruyven: Wieso für den Rückweg?? So ne HP is nich so wie ein Wasserkreislauf einer Wakü das verstehst du sicher oder?? Nicht die Ganze HP ist gefüllt. Wenn das so wäre könnte sich diese Flüssigkeit beim verdampfen nicht ausdehnen...n bissle nachdenken.


----------



## shimmyrot (21. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @ruyven: Wieso für den Rückweg?? So ne HP is nich so wie ein Wasserkreislauf einer Wakü das verstehst du sicher oder??


Wenn aber ein Metallkreislauf hergestellt werden soll (-> Pumpe!), muss es einen Rückweg geben. Das ist ja das Neue gegenüber normalen Heatpipes.


Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Nicht die Ganze HP ist gefüllt. Wenn das so wäre könnte sich diese Flüssigkeit beim verdampfen nicht ausdehnen...n bissle nachdenken.


Wenn nicht alles gefüllt wäre, würde die Wärmeübertragung wieder stark sinken ...
Außerdem brauchen selbst bei Raumtemperatur flüssige Metalle im Endeffekt mehrere Tausend Grad Celsius um zu sieden. Also nichts mit Verdampfen ...


----------



## da brew (22. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @ruyven: Wieso für den Rückweg?? So ne HP is nich so wie ein Wasserkreislauf einer Wakü das verstehst du sicher oder?? Nicht die Ganze HP ist gefüllt. Wenn das so wäre könnte sich diese Flüssigkeit beim verdampfen nicht ausdehnen...n bissle nachdenken.



hast du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? Der Kühler hat mit Heatpipes nichts zu tun. Da wird flüssiges Metall durch die Gegend gepumpt.


----------



## Warhead78 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Ich frage mich, ob das elektromagnetische Feld keine Auswirkungen auf CPU und Mainboard hat. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber um Flüssigmetall in bewegung zu halten, sollte es nicht gerade klein sein, oder?


----------

